# Not out of work long enough to claim fuel allowance



## The1 (15 Dec 2008)

Hi guy's, just thought I put this question up as it never hurt to have a second opinion on things 

Basically I was let go from my last employer in Oct 2007 so been out of work for nearly 14 months. I applied for fuel allowance going back some time and I never got it so I rang up the main welfare number and was told I have to be 15 months out of work to claim for fuel allowance and the yearly xmas bonus so I'm entitled to none.

My circumstance are married with 3 kids, renting. I claim for wife and myself.
I actually couldn't believe we weren't entitled for the fuel allowance, but there you go.

I guess theses facts are true but some of you guy's seem to know what you are talking about so I thought I'd post just to be on the safe side.

Cheers


----------



## gipimann (15 Dec 2008)

*Re: Not out of work long enough to claim!*

Yes, I'm  afraid the decisions are correct - one must be in receipt of long-term Jobseeker's Allowance in order to qualify for the fuel allowance and to receive a Christmas Bonus.

"Long-term" is defined as 15 months or more - in the past, the "long-term" rate of payment was higher than the "short-term" rate.   All payments are the same now.

If you're still unemployed in Jan 2009, you should re-apply for the fuel allowance as you'll be claiming for 15 months at that stage.  The fuel scheme runs until the end of April, so if you qualify, you'll still get 3-4 months of the allowance (which will be €20 per week from Jan).


----------



## allthedoyles (15 Dec 2008)

*Re: Not out of work long enough to claim!*

apply for the 'households benefits package'


----------



## The1 (16 Dec 2008)

*Re: Not out of work long enough to claim!*

Thanks for the info gipimann, I will indeed apply in the new year, thanks for the info.

allthedoyles, I've never heard of that payment at all, do you know what that involves exactly ?

Cheers for the reply's guy's


----------



## gipimann (16 Dec 2008)

*Re: Not out of work long enough to claim!*

The household benefits package (HHB) is for pensioners and certain other SW recipients only - it includes an electricity or gas allowance, TV licence and telephone rental.  

Here is the link to the information page on HHB


----------

